# Sram red crank bottom bracket cannondale slice??



## vyaw2003 (May 12, 2006)

I have a Sram red crank with a ceramic internal pressed bottom bracket on a cannondale slice TT.

My question is in the Sram crank install instructions say i dont need a spacer, but that must be assuming i have external exposed BB bearings.

So apart from the wavy washers what do i need to space the crank from the frame??


----------

